# HDT for FreeBSD



## balanga (Jun 7, 2016)

Has HDT http://hdt-project.org/ been ported to FreeBSD or is there anything like it for testing out hardware on FreeBSD?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 7, 2016)

It relies heavily on Syslinux so I very much doubt this has been ported.


----------



## tingo (Jun 8, 2016)

If you only need detection, you could look at inxi: https://github.com/smxi/inxi
Not sure how it performs on FreeBSD.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 8, 2016)

There's always sysutils/dmidecode and pciconf(8).


----------



## kpa (Jun 8, 2016)

The point of this tool is that it can be run as part of the real mode boot loader before the kernel gets loaded and started. I can see how this could be adapted to FreeBSD bootloader but there is no framework yet in place to do so, our bootloader is very rudimentary and there hasn't been any serious attempts to extend it because more advanced alternatives like GRUB can be used just as well if needed.


----------

